# Eye damaged



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have 5 2" to 3" red bellies and the smallest one has somethign wrong with his eye. It looks puffy and it is like a yellowish color. I'm concerned because he isn't acting like himself and I just introduced 2 very aggressive red bellies that already ate their smaller brother. I fear that if they sense his weakness he'll be lunch too!!!! Help me!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Does his eye look cloudy? It might be an amonia burn.


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

YES IT LOOKS MILKY OR CLOUDY. WHAT SHOULD I DO????? ???


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Did you cycle your tank? Or did you get the tank and put them right in. Yes your red has ammonia burn, You are going to have to do some water changes. I say about 25%-50% every few days. Some aquarium salt wont hurt ether.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

do a 40% water change, be sure to treat for chlorine first as well


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Do a water change, that problem is sometimes associated with ammonia buildup.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Can you provide a picture?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

sounds like its a common disease called "pop-eye"
this is caused from poor water conditions ...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

isolate him in a bowl or other tank and treat . post a pic so we can see what it exactly looks like


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

UPDATE: I have been doin frequent water changes and usin AMMO LOCK and my boy's eye has gotten so much better. Looks like he'll be back to normal in no time!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> sounds like its a common disease called "pop-eye"
> this is caused from poor water conditions ...


I don't think it was pop-eye, this desease makes the eyes stick out like those stupid goldfish, I agree it is likely to be a reaction to bad water, possably ammonia burn.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

One of my caribe had the same thing. My water is good, must have bumped his eye or scratched it or somehow injured it. But just to be safe I did a salt treatment and used some of that penicillin crap for the little guy. It went away within a week. It was like 4 days or something. Hope yours does the same.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

just wait it's not that big of a deal ur p's have cloudy eye just add some melafix if u can get it , its made from a herbal tree i use it all the time it also does aot of other things like fix damaged fins or do the salt thing but try to find melafix at ur local fish store should have it


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

if its not to badd then in 3 to 4 days it should be gone but do it for a week to be on the safe side


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

if its not to badd then in 3 to 4 days it should be gone but do it for a week to be on the safe side


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

and u can do this with him in his main tank cuz it go for the fish it helpes heal open wounds to


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Milky or cloudy or it looks like a white patch raise your ph its the acid in the water.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

When I got my rbp babies a few months ago, one of them had a cloudy eye. It seemed to go away then, after I changed the tanks another p has a bad eye (same one? dont' know). His eye looks cloudy, dark and sunk in. Yesterday he seemed weak and was swimming lopsided and slowly (not much fin movement). Could it be anything anyone has stated on this thread? ie. ammonia or acid? I'll do some mild treatments water change and report back.


----------

